
A World Without Privacy Will Revive the Masquerade - marchenko
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/02/we-may-have-no-privacy-things-can-always-get-worse/606250/
======
bediger4000
"Doxxing someone in Transcriptworld will be even easier than it is
today—Google’s database is hardly shrinking—but here, anyone in the country
who engages in it, or harassment based upon it, will face swift and sure
punishment in a newly energized legal system, especially because the bad
actors’ own anonymity is so hard to maintain."

"Newly energized legal system" \- that seems the least likely thing in this
story. The US legal system seems to have real difficulty with any bad actors
that have money, or are making money from the status quo. Junkmailers and
spammers come to mind here. South Dakota allowing Visa and Mastercard to
charge 28%+ APR seems like another example.

